# The perfect utility trailer?



## pmftanx (Aug 20, 2021)

New MY owner here. Suffice to say it's a bit small for our families "stuff" when going on trips. I'm looking for a very small (20-50 cubic foot) enclosed utility trailer. This is the best I've found, has anyone else found something similar to share their experience?

Here is what I'm looking at;
The "vacationer"
http://www.smallcargotrailers.com/trailers.html


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

woah! when I hear utility trailer I think open bed for hauling gravel/soil/manure one weekend a year that I rent for $30. When I hear enclosed I think a "Wells Cargo" or similar.

Those trailers you link to are another level. very, very cool.


----------



## Dezertracer (Nov 8, 2021)

I built my last trailer for my UTV. No one made one the way i wanted it, so got the steel and built it exactly the way i wanted it. Grandted most people prob cant do this, but it is perfect for the job.


----------

